

GitHub Security - wolfeidau
http://www.wolfe.id.au/2015/05/06/github-security/

======
SomeoneWeird
It's also worth mentioning that GitHub supports TOTP 2FA, so you can set it up
with Google Auth or another client like Authy.

~~~
wolfeidau
Great suggestion, will add that as well

